# Kareem Abdul Jabbar: Where Is the Outrage Over Antisemitism in Sports and Hollywood?



## Biden's Chosen (Jul 15, 2020)

*Kareem Abdul Jabbar: Where Is the Outrage Over Antisemitism in Sports and Hollywood?*

By
David Lange
-
July 15, 2020                                    


Earlier today I posted how with Nick Cannon’s firing by ViacomCBS, at last a celebrity has been ‘cancelled’ over antisemitism.
And here’s some more positive news in the fight against antisemitism: another celebrity has spoken out loudly and clearly against it: NBA Hall of Fame Kareem Abdul Jabbar






			https://www.israellycool.com/2020/07/15/kareem-abdul-jabbar-where-is-the-outrage-over-antisemitism-in-sports-and-hollywood/
		

http://archive.md/yGGUc----------------------------
see link for rest of the article


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jul 15, 2020)

I agree with Korean Abdul Debarge.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 15, 2020)

So what should A&H do?

Support Kareem Abdul Jabar because he's going against the MSM narrative and agreeing with the right's pro-Israel agenda or Hate on him because naming the Jew is valid?

Only time will tell.


----------



## FaramirG (Jul 15, 2020)

> It’s so disheartening to see people from groups that have been violently marginalized do the same thing to others without realizing that perpetuating this kind of bad logic is what perpetuates racism.


Lol he's just saying that because his group is the one being targeted, bet he had no problem with anti-white stuff up to this point.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Jul 15, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> So what should A&H do?
> 
> Support Kareem Abdul Jabar because he's going against the MSM narrative and agreeing with the right's pro-Israel agenda or Hate on him because naming the Jew is valid?
> 
> Only time will tell.


Organize a formal debate on stream* to solve the problem of racism and sexism, but most importantly antisemitism for once and for all.

*standard MMA rules apply


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Jul 15, 2020)

FaramirG said:


> Lol he's just saying that because his group is the one being targeted, bet he had no problem with anti-white stuff up to this point.



Well we all know he has no problem violently attacking children.


----------



## The Door (Jul 15, 2020)

The outrage is fighting for space with the couple dozen other topics we are told to be outraged over.


----------



## kcbbq (Jul 15, 2020)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> I agree with Korean Abdul Debarge.


He is truly a based Basketball American (literally) and the true star of the greatest film ever made, Airplane!.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Jul 15, 2020)

Bland Crumbs said:


> Well we all know he has no problem violently attacking children.


Pretty much. I heard he killed a small asian kid in a game of death.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Jul 15, 2020)

kcbbq said:


> He is truly a based Basketball American (literally) and the true star of the greatest film ever made, Airplane!.


And the last great Jeet Kune Do master, trained by Master Bruce Lee himself.


----------



## Meat Target (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm loving this new season of the Oppression Olympics.


----------



## CatboyCumDump (Jul 15, 2020)

>israellycool.com

what the fuck lol


----------



## Getting tard comed (Jul 15, 2020)

"Then he went on to talk about the Rothschilds owning all the banks"

Where's the lie though? People would have less of a problem with the chosen if they didn't constantly have to make observing reality antisemitic.


----------



## thismanlies (Jul 15, 2020)

I don't know what these people are mad about. There's article after fucking article saying black people can't be racist because "racism = power + privilege."

It's their monster, they get to kill it.


----------



## President Joe Biden (Jul 15, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> So what should A&H do?



Burn a cross in his front yard


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 15, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> So what should A&H do?
> 
> Support Kareem Abdul Jabar because he's going against the MSM narrative and agreeing with the right's pro-Israel agenda or Hate on him because naming the Jew is valid?
> 
> Only time will tell.


Neither.

Like most people in today’s political culture, Kareem likes to hear the sound of his own voice when it comes to acting like a controlled opposition politician. Which is a shame, because back in his heyday, he was still considered to be one of the greatest basketball players of all time.

And stop using his name “Kareem Abdul Jabbar”. I will still call him Lew Alcindor until said otherwise.


----------



## Getting tard comed (Jul 15, 2020)

thismanlies said:


> I don't know what these people are mad about. There's article after fucking article saying black people can't be racist because "racism = power + privilege."
> 
> It's their monster, they get to kill it.


If only a culture had a recurring myth about people creating a monster to do their bidding, having that monster grow out of control, and then them having to deal with it could they learn not to behave in such a way. 

This monster needs a name. I nominate "Golem"


----------



## Cod of War (Jul 15, 2020)

albertbrown26 said:


> And stop using his name “Kareem Abdul Jabbar”. I will still call him Lew Alcindor until said otherwise.


Isn't that deadnaming? Or is that only for troons?


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jul 16, 2020)

Apparently ice cube called him a judas lol.


----------

